

Show HN: I built an app to share/request files using your own s3 - mazondo
https://www.bucketio.com

======
mazondo
I posted this a bit ago, but got some awesome feedback and made a ton of
changes. The app no longer requires any amazon keys to use at all. I also
added more info explaining how the connection process works. I've found this
app insanely useful over the past couple weeks, and find myself using it all
the time. Just want to see if anyone else finds it useful!

